# Paw Cleaning



## eleni (Oct 10, 2013)

How about a footbath and a towel just inside the door?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I was thinking of that, but I'm envisioning a huge mess because Ella loves to play in shallow bits of water. I'm thinking worse case scenario is keeping the little bucket inside the garage door, and maybe just filling it with water right before its going to be used. Inconvenient and annoying, but I'll do it if I have to. Easier then cleaning dirt off the carpet and couch.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I've never used anything like this (



) but it looks like it would cut on the water play while getting the paw cleaning done.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't mind the water play if its outside, its just inside that it gets to be a pain. I was almost thinking one of the heated water bowls and put inside the garage, that way it doesn't freeze. I found them on Amazon for like $20.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Some people have good success with the paw plungers. I've been thinking about getting one. Tucker runs around and leaps in the backyard, then comes in with mud and dirt between his toes. At least he's coming into the kitchen and not the front door. Easier to clean up in the kitchen.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ella gets the mud stuck on the fur between her paws and runs straight across from the tile floor to the carpet. The carpet isn't so easy to clean.


----------



## Mommy050608 (Sep 22, 2012)

I usually keep a towel by the backdoor on days like today when its raining. Luckily we have linoleum by our backdoor. I'd love to try the paw plunger for my Samson!


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

We got a Paw Plunger a couple weeks ago, because we have soooooo much mud!!!!

So far it works great. Both of our dogs got used to it without much problem. It is much easier to clean the paws. Just keep it by the basement door where they come and go, along with an old towel. By picking up the Paw Plunger and holding it as we put the paw in and out a few times, you can change the angle it enters and I don't think they will ever have a problem getting stuck in it that way.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I've used the paw plunger when we lived in Chicago - I'd use it to clean his paws of road salt and mud. Worked pretty well. I'd recommend it.


----------



## krisnarayanan (May 4, 2018)

I use something like the paw plunger. Mine’s called the Mud Buster and it works awesome - looks like it may take more of the leg in so it does clean both the paw and the lower feathers which also do get muddy. Warm water and a towel on the ready, and in just a few minutes the paws are good as new. I was surprised by how well the darned thing worked. At $20, definitely worth a try.


----------

